# DSTWO not here yet?



## princefarzan (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,
So I bought my DSTWO from shoptemp on Nov. 28th 2010, just before it got closed down like the following week or two weeks after and I bought it with free shipping (no tracking number unfortunately which I regret) and it still hasn't arrived and its January 13th now, I was wondering if this is normal because they got closed or if it just takes this long during holidays to arrive. Also I live in Canada not sure if that would make a difference. I'm going to file a dispute with paypal if I don't receive it by next week.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 14, 2011)

The normal is eight weeks. But there's a severe backlog on all posts from Hong Kong. Give it time.


----------



## severed (Jan 14, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> The normal is eight weeks. But there's a severe backlog on all posts from Hong Kong. Give it time.



what do u mean all posts... i ordered from Lightake.com and have been waiting over 2.5 weeks (over 3 weeks monday)

i feel bad for u princefarzan, if u have the money to order another i would go for cancling your paypal or whatever... from what i read around here Realhotstuff ships real fast i wish i ordered there cuz i bought my cyclo from them with no problems


----------



## RoMee (Jan 14, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> The normal is eight weeks. But there's a severe backlog on all posts from Hong Kong. Give it time.



That's why I always recommend buying from website in your country
I'm in the US so I alway buy from realhotstuff.com even though it's little more expensive, it's better than waiting 3 weeks for a flash cart to come from China

princefarzan you should have bought it from one of the many Canada website


----------

